# After Effects CS6 - Verzerrungen im Bild erstellen



## d3mueller (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab grad dieses Video gesehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yqKdxNCRqA
Bei 1:50

Da sind ja so Verzerrungen im Bild.
Eie kann man die in After Effects erstellen? Gibt es da nen speziellen Effekt oder muss man das komplett manuell machen?


Danke schon mal

LG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Juni 2013)

Videocopilot hat ein unfassbar günstiges und ebenso unfassbar geniales Effekt-Plugin namens Twitch. Das solltest du dir unbedingt mal anschauen. Macht richtig Laune das Ding.

https://www.videocopilot.net/products/twitch/


----------

